# تعالوا لنزدري التعصب الاعمى - الشكلي و الكلامي



## thunder (2 يناير 2012)

تابعت منذ قليل احمد منصور مع دكتورة اسمها سالي توما و تدعي انها من شباب الثورة

و لكن لا اعرف لماذا ترتدي صليب بلقاء سياسي ؟؟

قد يستغرب البعض من بسطاء الايمان و المتعلقين بالقشور الخارجية ملاحظتي ..

الثورة تغيير للمجتمع و ما قامت به مصر جيد و لكن و منذ  البداية رفضت رفع اي صليب باي مظاهرة مهما كانت مطالبها ، و احتقرت اللافتات التي يرسمها البعض من هلال و صليب لاني عرفت انها بداية للطائفية و كان معي حق و الدليل نتيجة الانتخابات ..

الصليب ممارسة يومية في حياتنا تؤثر بالاخرين و ليس وشم او رمز نعلقه بغباء كدليل تعصب ، الصليب تضحية بوقتنا و مالنا و جهدنا لكل الناس ، تعاملنا مع الآخر نرسم له صليبا يعبر عليه باتجاه المسيح .. اغلب من يعلقون الصليب هم متعصبون فقط لا علاقة لهم بالمسيحية و الأغلبية لا يعرفون اصلا ماذا في الانجيل و ان عرفوا فهو مجرد كلام عابر لا يطبقونه..

انا اشدد على الايمان القلبي و الاعمال لانها السبيل للوصول لكل الناس و ليس مجرد ايقونة او رمز نرتديه ليفصلنا عن الاخر مع علمنا رأي المسلمين بالصليب و اعرف ان الصليب و رمزه معثرة للآخرين و لكن لا لوضع حاجز منذ البداية لتعاملنا مع الاخر و كل شيء معروف هذه الايام في مجتمعاتنا و كل الناس تعرف بعضها بالعمل و المجتمع و الجوار و علينا ان نكون طليعة واعية معتدلة نسعى لتغيير المجتمع بالصلاة للمسيحي و غير االمسيحي مهما كان متعصب او منفتح او بين بين ..

أعرف ان هناك متعصبين يرفضون كلامي و لكن أنا علمني اهلي هذه الامور منذ المراهقة و انا رفضتها بالبداية ثم بالحياة و الجامعة و العمل ، اتضح ان نظرة أهلي و نصائحهم هي الصحيحة و ان كل شيء مكشوف و كانت نظرة اهلي و افكارهم و صلاتهم وكيف تجعل الآخر يحبك و يقبلك و يحترمك و يريد التعرف عليك أهم بكثير  من وضع عائق في بداية الطريق و نحن بمجتمعات متعصبة و بدائية بشكل عام و هناك فجوة و حاجز بين المذاهب و الاثنيات المتنوعة ..

و للاسف معظم من يعلقون صليب على السيارة او الرقبة أعمالهم ليست مبشرة بالايمان بل و يسيؤون للمسيحية و قد يقعون بإشكالات لا سبب لها سوى تعصبهم لان المؤمن يصلي ليعرف الجميع ان اعماله الحسنة من المسيح و ليس منه ..
 لذلك انا ضد وضع و جعل الاشارة الدينية واجهة لأي شخص بالتعامل مع الآخر منذ البداية ..

كم هو جميل ان نصل للآخر من خلال المحبة و العمل و الصلاة و التعامل الأخلاقي الإنساني المبني على تعاليم السيد المسيح و كيف تعامل هو مع السامرية و الكنعانية و كيف ضرب اروع الامثلة و خصوصاً مثل السامري الصالح الذي أنقذ عدوه و صرف عليه من ماله و وقته ..

و الرب يبارك جميعكم ..
.​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يناير 2012)

*حاشا لى أن افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح
من ينكرنى أمام الناس انكره امام ابى الذى فى السموات 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2012)

*اول مره بصراحه اعرف ان تعليق الصليب دليل تعصب علشاان هو تميييز
طيب وبالنسبه حضرتك للنقاب والحجاب والدقن ام جلابيه بيضا!!!
ولا حبس الايمان ف القلب مش مطالب بيه غير المسيحى بس ولا انت مش بتعتبر دى اشارات دينيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## staregypt (2 يناير 2012)

الصليب هو سبب أيمانى 
:new5:
الصليب هو رجائى لحياة ابدية
:new5:
الصليب هو سبب فخرى وكرامتى كأنسانه
:new5:
الصليب هو سلاحنا فى حياتنا الروحية
:new5:


----------



## thunder (2 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حاشا لى أن افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح
> من ينكرنى أمام الناس انكره امام ابى الذى فى السموات
> *



و انا مع كلام السيد المسيح

عدم ارتداء الصليب بالعلن و بشكل فج و من دون اي معنى سوى الاستفزاز ، لا يعد تنكر للمسيحية .....

انا مؤمن و بشرت ناس مسلمين كثيرين  و لا ارتدي صليب و احتقر من يعلق صليب في متجره او سيارته او رقبته او يوشم و هو مسيحي اسمي متعصب ..

كل الناس تعرف اني مسيحي مؤمن بالعمل و غيره و لكني لا استفز احد او اعرض ديني منذ البداية على احد و اخدمهم و انا اصلي ليظهر نور المسيح من خلال اعمالي و يعرفوا ذلك و ان سألوني و أنا اسمي عربي و افتخر بذلك يعرفون و لا شيء مخبئ في مجتمعاتنا حتى و لو كان اسم الشخص المسيحي احمد

​..


----------



## thunder (2 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اول مره بصراحه اعرف ان تعليق الصليب دليل تعصب علشاان هو تميييز
> طيب وبالنسبه حضرتك للنقاب والحجاب والدقن ام جلابيه بيضا!!!
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



عموما المسيحي يجب ان يكون اعقل من غيره و يكون ناضج فكريا و بعيد النظرة - لان السيد قال كونوا حكماء -
 و قل لي الاسلاميون الذي رفعوا شعار الهلال و الصليب لماذا لم يصوتوا لحركات سياسية معتدلة ؟؟

لانهم كذابين ضحكوا عليكم ..

..​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يناير 2012)

thunder قال:


> و انا مع كلام السيد المسيح
> 
> عدم ارتداء الصليب بالعلن و بشكل فج و من دون اي معنى سوى الاستفزاز ، لا يعد تنكر للمسيحية .....
> 
> ...


*عاوز أفهم حضرتك تعرف كام مسيحى لابس صليب وهو لابسه عشان يستفز الناس بس
هو فى حد مسيحى كده اصلاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مين قالك الكلام ده
الكلام ده لو انت مقتنع بيه عشان شوف شخص ولا اتنين كده
انما الغالبيه العظمى مش كده
واتمنى نكون حياديين شويه
انت متعاملتش مع المعظم والاغلب اللى قولتهم فى موضوعك.
حكمك على الاغلبيه المسيحيه بكده قمة الافتراء منك علينا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2012)

يعني الصليب استفزاز
والدقن اللي الشخ مدفي بيها صدره مش استفزاز

واللي حاطط مصحف طوله متر في عربيته
او بيقري باعلي صوته في المترو
مش اتفزاز بردوا

الصليب عند الهالكين جهاله اما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهو قوه الله

مش عيب اني ارتدي حاجه بترمز لقوه الله


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2012)

thunder قال:


> عموما المسيحي يجب ان يكون اعقل من غيره و يكون ناضج فكريا و بعيد النظرة - لان السيد قال كونوا حكماء -
> و قل لي الاسلاميون الذي رفعوا شعار الهلال و الصليب لماذا لم يصوتوا لحركات سياسية معتدلة ؟؟
> 
> لانهم كذابين ضحكوا عليكم ..
> ...



*انا برضه الحقيقه لسه مش فاهمه فين قلة العقل والحكمه ف انى البس صليب
ع اساس يعنى انه بيأذى مشاعر اخونا المسلم ولا هو الصليب معناه انى لازم اكون متعصبه ومتشدده وغير متقبله للاخر 
اسمحلى يعنى منطقك عجيب !!
والاسلاميين اللى بتتكلم عليهم رفعوا الشعار ده ف محاوله منهم لاستقطاب الاقباط  ونوال اصواتهم 
واطمن هما ولا ضحكوا علينا ولا حاجه لعبتهم مكشوفه ومحدش فينا بيصدقهم *


----------



## thunder (2 يناير 2012)

أفهم مشاعركم و انا متدين أكثر منكم ...

نحن امام واقع و المجابهة ليست دائماً الحل ..

أنا تابعت تاريخ الأقباط و يبدو ان الانكسار و الهزيمة و الاضطهادات العنيفة من قبل الاسلام  دخوله .

نعم لا بد من الاضطهادات و لكن ما يحصل يتجاوز لمرحلة قاسية من الهزائم و الانكسارات ..
هناك بساطة و طيبة و سذاجة و اندفاع ديني جامح فيه تعصب و دافعه الخارجي قد يبدو باسم المسيحية و دفاع عنها و لكن مسير من قبل الشيطان الذي يريد زيادة الانقسامات بمجتمعاتنا و الكتاب المقدس هاجم تقسيم المجتمع 
الانجيل يعلن
 لا رجل ولا أمرأة، لا يهودي ولا يوناني، لا عبد ولا حر، بل كلنا واحد في المسيح. هذه هي الحكمة الحقة 
حتى التقسيم الشكلي بالمجتمع ليصبح قبطي مسلم و السير بهذا المصطلح هو امر شيطاني .. 







هذا الشعار الذي وضعتها دونا كشعار هو شعار استفزازي لا داعي له اصلا - عليكم ان تكونوا حكماء و لا تستعدوا احدا و اتركوا رب الجنود يدافع عنكم و صلوا لحمايته
عليكم ان تنتبهوا و لا تكونوا استفزازيين مهما كانت الحال و لا تدخلوا في صراع لا تستفيدون منه ..
كنت اتابع اثناء الثورة صور تقول اقباط يحمون مسلمين اثناء صلاتهم او يحملون لهم الماء ليتوضؤوا ...........الخ
هذا قمة النفاق و الدجل و امور لا داعي لها اصلاً ..

بولس الرسول رأى المسيحيين متعصبين و انتقد ذلك برسائله عندما قال ان هناك تعصب باتباعه او أبولس
انا مع الايمان و التعلق بكلام و وعود الله لانه قال ، تلذذ بكلامي فأعطيك سؤلى قلبك ..

و لكن لماذا يعرف شخص يراني في الشارع و يصادفني صدفة او امر جانبه مرور الكرام  اني مسيحي او بوذي او ملحد ، ماذا يهم أصلاً ..
ما الفائدة من جهل الرمز الديني عنوان لمن اتحادث معه بشان العمل او السياسة الو العلم او الادب او او او 
كم انزعج حينما أقرا خبر قبطي ينقذ مسلم او مسلم ينقذ قبطي و كأن الانسانية اختفت مع أني شبه واثق ان الروح القدس هو من حرك الاثنين باتجاه عمل الخير ..

لاحظوا مبارك ، كان كل همه اثارة نزعات الاقباط و جعلهم يتصادمون مع اجهزة الامن و مع الاسلاميين و ساعده اعلام طائفي رخيص ، فحتى لو اصطدم حنتور قبطي او سيارة مع غيره لا يقولون حادث سير بل يذكرون الدين بالخبر .. نعم نحن في مجتمع اسلامي متعصب جدا و اعلام وقح و رجال دين منفلتين قد يزعجوننا بكلامهم العنصري و الحاقد و علينا انتقادهم بشكل مناسب و لكن علينا بهذه الايام حتى و لو تعصب المسلمون للحجاب و النقاب و قالوا و هددوا و عملوا علينا أن نكون بحياتنا رمزا للوسطية و الاعتدال و عدم حمل رايات دينية حتى نساعدهم للخروج من تيارات دينية تسحبهم كالزوبعة الشديدة ..

السيد المسيح ارسلنا كالحملان بين الذئاب و لكن قمة الغباء التصادم في مجتمعات متوحشة همجية ، مع الله فإن ملائكته تحمينا من كل شر و لكن علينا دائماً ان نتصف بالحكمة و الهدوء في ردات أفعالنا ..

آمين​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يناير 2012)

thunder قال:


> أفهم مشاعركم و انا متدين أكثر منكم ...
> 
> نحن امام واقع و المجابهة ليست دائماً الحل ..
> 
> ...



*لا دنتا ربنا يكون فى عونك جدا 
بما انك متدين أكتر مننا
يبقى سيبك مننا خالص وخليك فى حالك أفضل

---------
ياريت الموضوع ده يتقفل عشان الواحد ميفقدش اعصابه*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يناير 2012)

وعلى اى اساس بتحكم انك متدين اكتر مننا

استنجاتك غريبك ومنطقك اغرب

والظاهر انه فى كل شيئ مش فى لبس الصليب ومظاهر التعصب بس 

متابعة ......


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يناير 2012)

الصليب اغلى وسام على صدور المؤمنين


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2012)

> انا مؤمن و بشرت ناس مسلمين كثيرين  و  لا ارتدي صليب و احتقر من يعلق صليب في متجره او سيارته او رقبته او يوشم و  هو مسيحي اسمي متعصب ..


اشك تماما انك تعرف شىء عن المسيحية ا و روح المسيحية بالاخص
لو واحدةمعلقة مفتاح الحياة او صورة معينة  فرعونية مثلا تبقى فرعونية هههههه
تفكيرك ساذج تماما
الصليب هو المسيحية وليس مجرد شعار عن المسيحية
ادرس مغوماتك المسيحية من جديد اذا كنت مسيحى فعلا
ولا معنى كلامى انىاشكك فيك بل مجرد انك تقول هذا عن الصليب يبقى  كارثة فهمك المسيحى مسيحتك فما تقولة لا يمت للمسيحية بصلة


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2012)

thunder قال:


> أفهم مشاعركم و انا متدين أكثر منكم ...
> 
> نحن امام واقع و المجابهة ليست دائماً الحل ..
> 
> ...



*طيب بالراحه كده وواحده واحده علشاااان يبدووو ان حضرتك بتناقش موضوع اكبرر بكتيييير من لبس الصليب 
من عصر ما قبل الثوره الميمونه والمسيحى يرتدى الصليب ويذهب لكنيسته المزينه اعلاها بالصليب لم ترتدى المرأه المسيحيه الحجاب خوفاً من مضايقات طريق ولم يمنع الرجل المسيحى اسرته من الذهاب للكنائس خوفااا من تفجير مسلم ارهابى
لم يتغير بداخلنا شىء فاذن ما تحدثت عنه عن انكسار وهزيمه من انها جعلتنا اليوم نرتدى صليبنا هى مجرد اوهاااام ف رأس بعض المسلمين لا اكثر ولا اقل
مسيراتنا السلميه هى نتيجه ورد فعل طبيعى للحوادث المتكرره ضدنا بالثوره ومن غيرها كانت هتحصل ورفع الصليب كان فيها للاشاره لسلميتها 
وما انتقدته ف توقيعى بانك اختزلت الامر للاشاره باننا نحارب السلاح بالصليب لو كنت كلفت نفسك عناء القراءه لما هو تحت الصوره لكان اتضح الامر لك اكثر*
*هذا هو السلاح الوحيد الذى رفعه الأقباط ضد الجيش.. ولسان حالهم يردد مع داود النبى...:
" انت تأتي اليّ بسيف وبرمح وبترس.وانا آتي اليك باسم رب الجنود" صموئيل الأول 45:17​**وقفة ماسبيرووو كانت سلميه ليست بغرض الاعتداء ع احد ولا بغرض اقتحام مكان وتم التعامل معها بمنتهى الشراسه وووو وحقايق تانيه كتير اكتشفناها ولسه هتتعرف ربك شغاااال بس اصبررر الصبر طيب يا اخى
ارتداء الصليب مش بغرض التفرقه ومعاملة الاخر بسوء
الصليب رمز فخر للمسيحى ومصدر بركه لا غنى عنه الا بقى لو اخذنا بمنطقك كنا  رفعناه من فوق كنائسنا واطمئن هذا لن يحدث
ما حدث ف الميدان ليس بالضروره هو نفاق فقد رأينا مسلمين يهتفون للاقباط ويسيرون ف مسيراتنا فهل هو ايضااا نفاق او نملق!!
هناك اساب اخرى قد تكون غفلت عنها كالمحبه المتبادله الصداقه الحقيقيه التعاطف الانسانى الضمير المتألم ......
الخلاصه ان ارتداء صليبنا ليس هو رد فعل لما نراه من تعصب اسلامى وجهل ف التعامل
ارتداء صليبنا هو فعل مسيحى له تاريخ معنا ومعانى لا يدركها الا المسيحى
لا نرتديه لغيظ احد او تحدى شخص ولا للتصادم مع مسلميننا ولا حتى كنوع من الدعايه هذا تصرف شخصى ونابع من ايمان لا يخص غيرنا ولن نتخلى عن هذه العاده لارضاء اى شخص ان كان
يكفينى فخراً ان هناك منقبات عابرات يرتدون الصليب تحت ملابسهم ايماناااا بقوته
فهل اتخلى انا عنه ؟؟*


----------



## thunder (2 يناير 2012)

كل مرة اسمع قبطي يتصل على قناة مسيحية 

اشعر بانه بعيد عن الايمان  انه  لغم قريب من الانفجار من كثرة عصبيته ..

رسالة يعقوب
هكذا اللسان أيضا، هو عضو صغير ويفتخر متعظما. هوذا نار قليلة، أي وقود تحرق؟ 

الاقباط من سقوط لسقوط و من ذل لذل - اي نعم كل مؤمن مسيحي في هذا العالم مضطهد بشكل او بآخر

و لكن هناك انكسار عند الأقباط سببه انهم هم انفسهم لا يحاربون ابليس و أجناده بسلاح الايمان و بسبب تعلقهم برجال الدين و معارك ثانوية وهمية و قشور و الفاظ اكثر من لب الايمان

لماذا المسيحية بالجزائر في ازدهار دائم
لماذا دائما يكسبون معاركهم و المحاكم دائما تحكم لصالحهم و هم كنيسة صغيرة نامية
لماذا كل كنيسة بالجزائر تعمد 400 مسلم كل بضعة اشهر

لماذا النتم وحدكم فاشلون بهذا الشكل و لا احد يبالي بكم رغم ما قدمتم ..
لانكم تتصرفون و تفكرون بشكل خاطئ و مستفز و صبياني و ضحل و غير ناضج و لا واعي ..

أصلي لكم لتخرجوا من قوقعتكم و تعيشوا حقاً كما أراد المسيح و توفروا كثر من المشاكل لكم و لغيركم

..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2012)

*اشمعني 400
معلش الرقم شدني 
يعني عندهم قانون لازم العدد يوصل 400
وبعدين يعمدوهم ؟

بعد احترامي ليك كلامك هو الاستفزاز بعينه 
ويا سيدي لو كنا فشله بنصلي لربنا انه 
ينتشلنا من فشلنا 

ربنا معاك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2012)

thunder قال:


> كل مرة اسمع قبطي يتصل على قناة مسيحية
> 
> اشعر بانه بعيد عن الايمان  انه  لغم قريب من الانفجار من كثرة عصبيته ..
> 
> ...



*الاقباط من سقوط لسقوط و من ذل لذل *
*ههههههههههه
تصدق الجمله دى ضحكتنى بجد
الظاهر ان حضرتك مش متابع الاحداث كويس
لانك لو متابع هتعرف الفتره الاخيره المسيح فتح احضانه لكام شهيد
لو متابع هتعرف انه ورغم قلتنا العدديه الا اننا شوكه ف حلق كل مسلم متطرف ارهابى الفكر والتصرف سلفى كان او اخوانى
هيموووتوا ويطبقوا الشريعه علينا بس من باب اثبات انها صالحه للجميع اوعى يعنى تفتكر حباً ف دينهم
عندهم حساسيه من كل ما هو مسيحى بيناموا ويصحوا يفكروا فينا
واوعى تقارن بين ظروف بلاد مختلفه جزائر ولا غيرها ..مسلمين مصر ليهم تركيبه مختلفه معقده بهتت ع بعضهم تعاليم وهابيه صبغت عقولهم بلون قاتم خلقت من كل واحد فيهم ارهابى تحت الطلب وكله من اجل نصرة الدين !!*
*لماذا النتم وحدكم فاشلون بهذا الشكل و لا احد يبالي بكم رغم ما قدمتم ..
لانكم تتصرفون و تفكرون بشكل خاطئ و مستفز و صبياني و ضحل و غير ناضج و لا واعي .*
*تصدق بايه اهو اللى يقرا كلامك ده يفهمك غلط
ولا يصدقش ابداااا يا احمد انك واحد مننا
بس انا طبعاااااا مش هصدق اى حد يجى يقولى كده عنك ههههههههه
كلمه اخيره بس
المسيحى الحقيقى مش مستنى تكريم من حد ولا بيدور ع مجد ارضى ولا حتى يهمه رأى الناس فيه
خدمته دايمااا اجرها سماوى ومملكته عند مسيحه واضطهاده من الناس بيزيد من ايمانه وتمسكه بمسيحيته
سلام*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يناير 2012)

*بصراحه كلامك واضح اؤى
هو ليه انت بتحقد على الاقباط  كل الحقد ده ؟
بقولك ايه يا أحمد متسيبك من الحوار ده وتشوفلك اى موضوع تانى تتكلم فيه
لحسن الموضوع ده ممكن يكون عواقبه لا تحمد 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بصراحه كلامك واضح اؤى
> هو ليه انت بتحقد على الاقباط  كل الحقد ده ؟
> بقولك ايه يا أحمد متسيبك من الحوار ده وتشوفلك اى موضوع تانى تتكلم فيه
> لحسن الموضوع ده ممكن يكون عواقبه لا تحمد
> *



*لا يا موون انت غلطان احمد مش بيحقد علينا ولا حاجه
بالعكس هو مشفق علينااا علشان احنا ساقطين مذلولين فاشلين غيرمتصرفين ولا مفكرين و مستفزين و صبيانين و ضحليين و غير ناضجين و لا واعيين .
طيب مش بزمتك عنده حق يقول كده علينا :love34:
نسيت اقولك يا احمد ان عنوان موضوعك جااااااااامد جداااااا*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا يا موون انت غلطان احمد مش بيحقد علينا ولا حاجه
> بالعكس هو مشفق علينااا علشان احنا ساقطين مذلولين فاشلين غيرمتصرفين ولا مفكرين و مستفزين و صبيانين و ضحليين و غير ناضجين و لا واعيين .
> طيب مش بزمتك عنده حق يقول كده علينا :love34:
> نسيت اقولك يا احمد ان عنوان موضوعك جااااااااامد جداااااا*



*بصراحه أحلى حاجه عجبتنى فى موضوعه
انه هو متدين أكتر مننا
حسيت مره واحده انى لو دخلت على موضوعه تانى او بروفيله
الشاشه عندى هتطلع بخور او هتنزل زيت
او ممكن شويه ويصعد للسما :fun_lol:*


----------



## red333 (2 يناير 2012)

thunder قال:


> عموما المسيحي يجب ان يكون اعقل من غيره و يكون ناضج فكريا و بعيد النظرة - لان السيد قال كونوا حكماء -
> و قل لي الاسلاميون الذي رفعوا شعار الهلال و الصليب لماذا لم يصوتوا لحركات سياسية معتدلة ؟؟​
> لانهم كذابين ضحكوا عليكم ..​
> 
> ..​


 
رغم ان كلامك ثورى
ولكن احب ان اوضح لحضرتك ان المسلم يربى لحيته او ارتداء الحجاب من قبيل ان عقيدته امرته بذلك
فيكون السؤال المنطقى الذى تساله
وهل امرت العقيدة المسيحية المسيحى بوشم الصليب وتعليقه ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2012)

red333 قال:


> رغم ان كلامك ثورى
> ولكن احب ان اوضح لحضرتك ان المسلم يربى لحيته او ارتداء الحجاب من قبيل ان عقيدته امرته بذلك
> فيكون السؤال المنطقى الذى تساله
> وهل امرت العقيدة المسيحية المسيحى بوشم الصليب وتعليقه ؟



*لا بقى السؤال المنطقى اكتر واكتر يا اخ ريد
انتوا الصليب بتاعنا مضايقوا ف ايه !!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (2 يناير 2012)

thunder قال:


> كل مرة اسمع قبطي يتصل على قناة مسيحية
> 
> اشعر بانه بعيد عن الايمان  انه  لغم قريب من الانفجار من كثرة عصبيته ..
> 
> ...



لمست بكثير من كلماتك كبد الحقيقه وان كنت اريد ان اقول لك لا تذكى نفسك وتقول انا متدين اكثر من فلان او علان .. مجرد نصيحه اخويه تقبلها او لا .. 

وانا مش بشكر فى كلامك لمجرد انى مسلم فعجبنى كلام واحد بينتقد المسيحيين واسلوبهم .. لا بجد كتير من كلامك هو عين الواقع الشعب المسيحى بالفعل فى مصر خسر كتير جدا فى السنوات الاخيره وهو نفس الشعب المسيحى اللى كان السبب فى معظم خسائره 

احييك للنظره الثاقبه بجد بالذات لكونك مسيحى قدرت تتحرر وتنقد وسطك وده من اصعب الاشياء .. ويمكن لما كان الواحد بيقول الكلام ده كان بيتبصله على انه مسلم فنصيحته مجروحه ديما

طبيعى انك هتلاقى الاصوات الرافضه كتيره لوجهة نظرك لكن انا رأيي انك على الطريق الصحيح .. بس بلاش موضوع انا متدين اكتر ده حتى لو كنت فعلا كده متقولهاش .. 

تحياتى وشرفنى انى اقرا كلامك واعلق عليه ... سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2012)

*المهم بس عندي في الموضوع هو انه مش يتقفل ولا حد ياخد بان ههههههه*

*الصليب هو صليب حمله علي كتفي مع المسيح ليس صليبا اوشمه او البسه و انا مش عارفه المسيحيه يعني ايه و ايه حقيقتها*

*كم من بنات لابسه صليب و هي لا تعرف من هو الثالوث القدوس*

*بس كدا...*

*سلام*​


----------



## oesi no (3 يناير 2012)

هى مش المشكله فى البنت اللى لابسه صليب بصراحة يا اخ  احمد 
المشكله ان الصليب حسسك انك مستفز منه 
وده مش احساس شخص مسيحى اسما حتى مش اكثر تدينا منا 
التعصب الاعمى  هو انت بعينه 
لو كنت مسيحى ارينى ثمار مسيحيتك 
ولو كنت غير ذلك فلماذا تلتصق بالمسيحيه وتتعدى على اقباطها 
الحاجة الوحيدة اللى المسيحى يفتخر بيها بنص واضح وصريح من الكتاب المقدس  هى الصليب 
نفتخر دائما بالصليب ودوما نظهره امام الناس مع اعمالنا الصالحه 
ولا نظهر للناس ونحن صيام او مصليين 
وان كان هذا شئ يثير اشمئزازك فنصيحة اخويه راجع معلوماتك عن المسيحيه واعد قراءة الكتاب المقدس 
بالنسبه لمشاكل الاقباط  وانهم اصحاب الذنب الاكبر فيها 
فعلا هما اللى بيقفوا قدام الكنيسه وهما فى ليله راس السنه علشان المتحضر الاسلامى اللى بينتحر ينفجر فيهم هما كمان  
هما الغلطانين 
هما الغلطانين انهم نزلوا يطلبوا حقوهم فى الشارع بشكل سلمى حتى لو كانت المدرعات اتسرقت ودهستهم  ..... ما هو محدش قالهم اقفوا فى الشارع 
لن اكثر فى الكلام معك 
وسؤال موجه للمسلمين فى كل انحاء العالم 
الصليب  بيضايقكم ليه ؟؟؟
بناء الكنايس مسببلكم ازمة ليه ؟؟؟
بتكرهونا ليه ؟؟؟ 
عارف انه مفيش فى دينكم ما يسمى المحبة 
ولكن اظن اننا بشر مثلكم فما هو الدين الذى يغير اتباعه من اشخاص خيريين محبين الى اناس حاقدين غيورين كارهين لكل من يخالفهم 
والله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> لمست بكثير من كلماتك كبد الحقيقه وان كنت اريد ان اقول لك لا تذكى نفسك وتقول انا متدين اكثر من فلان او علان .. مجرد نصيحه اخويه تقبلها او لا ..
> 
> وانا مش بشكر فى كلامك لمجرد انى مسلم فعجبنى كلام واحد بينتقد المسيحيين واسلوبهم .. لا بجد كتير من كلامك هو عين الواقع الشعب المسيحى بالفعل فى مصر خسر كتير جدا فى السنوات الاخيره وهو نفس الشعب المسيحى اللى كان السبب فى معظم خسائره
> 
> ...



*عيب عليك تقول كده ...
انت عارف انا طول عمرى بثق ف ذكائك انت بالذات
راجع نفسك من تانى واتحقق من انطباعاتك كويس اللى بنيت عليها رأيك ف احمد وف كلامه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *المهم بس عندي في الموضوع هو انه مش يتقفل ولا حد ياخد بان ههههههه*
> 
> *الصليب هو صليب حمله علي كتفي مع المسيح ليس صليبا اوشمه او البسه و انا مش عارفه المسيحيه يعني ايه و ايه حقيقتها*
> 
> ...



* وهو مينفعش البس الصليب واعيش حياته !!*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 يناير 2012)

*والا داقين صليب على ايديهم يعملوا ايه ؟ 
يقطعوا ايديهم ؟ 
تيب ما المسلمين بيمسكوا سبح فى ايديهم !!
والبنات بتلبس حجاب وخمار وكلها مظاهر اسلاميه 
وجايب منين فكرة اننا بنلبسه عشان نضايقكم
ولا هو الصليب بقى وجوده يخلى البلد فى دمار !!
منطق غريب موت ومش لاقياله اى مبرر 
هو واضح ان الصليب بيستفزكم سواء لبسناه ولا خلعناه 

*​


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (3 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عيب عليك تقول كده ...
> انت عارف انا طول عمرى بثق ف ذكائك انت بالذات
> راجع نفسك من تانى واتحقق من انطباعاتك كويس اللى بنيت عليها رأيك ف احمد وف كلامه *






لا بصى لكلامى من زاويه تانيه بلاش تبصيله من الزاوية دى
ليه ديما الفرضيه السيئه ان اللى يقول رأى مختلف يبقى ذو نيه سيئه .. كل الحكايه انى شايف فعلا ان المجتمع المسيحى بيعانى مشكلات حقيقيه مش بس المجتمع المسيحى بل كل المجتمع المصرى بما فيه المسلمين عندنا مشكلات فكريه وفقهيه واجتماعيه 

دى حقائق .. ومن الحقائق ايضا اللى بنعنيها كمصريين مسلمين وغير مسلمين ان الفوضى الفكريه سيطرت حتى على المثقفين 

بس صدقينى مش هاتتحل مشاكلنا الا لما نعترف بيها الاول ... مفيش مرض ممكن نعالجه قبل ما نشخصه  

مسلمين ومسيحيين ... ثم انى يهمنى ان المجتمع المسيحى يكون فى احسن حالاته لان ده هاينعكس على المجتمع ككل وكذلك المفروض المسيحى السوى المفروض يهتم بان المجتمع المسلم يكون فى احسن حالاته لانه بردو هاينعكس عليه 

عموما هى وجهة نظر يقدر اى حد يتفق او يختلف معاها عادى هاتقبل ده وهاتقبل وجهة نظره حتى لو كانت تخالفنى .

ولذلك اتمنى بعد المشاركه دى انك تكونى فهمتى وجهة نظرى حتى لو مختلفه معاها 

تحياتى لصديقتى العزيزه


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (4 يناير 2012)

نسيت اقول انى لا يعنينى النقاط العقائديه اللى الاخ اتكلم فيها موضوع تعليق الصليب او دق الصليب وكل هذه النظريات العقائديه لا تعنينى من قريب او بعيد انا كل ما ايدته فيه هو الاطار العام المبدأ نفسه 

مبدأ التطور الفكرى عموما واعادة النظر فى المسلمات الخاصه بجماعه معينه او اسلوب تفكيرها وانعكاسه على مستقبلها وتطبيق ده على الفكر المسيحى والاسلامى و على كل المصريين 

انما النقاط العقائديه دى والاختلاف فيها تعنيكم انتم انا مش مسيحى عشان تعنينى يعنى انا مش مع او ضد الكلام العقائدى اللى هو بيقوله


----------

